# Stable Groom/Chores-Lessons Exchange. West Michigan



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Best thing to do is to hit every stable around there and ask if they need help.

Make a note of how barn looks, how horses act and people too.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will pm you a barn


----------

